# Tricycle Fetish still in business?



## decotriumph (Sep 23, 2014)

Is Tricycle Fetish still in business? I tried to order some grips for an Anthony Bros. Convert-O Trike on there this morning and it keeps giving me an error message. There is no place on the site with a contact link either.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 23, 2014)

The last time I had an email from Josh, the site owner, was in March 2012. His contact email was tricyclefetish@gmail.com You could try that one and see if the message gets delivered.

Dave


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 24, 2014)

ridingtoy said:


> The last time I had an email from Josh, the site owner, was in March 2012. His contact email was tricyclefetish@gmail.com You could try that one and see if the message gets delivered.
> 
> Dave




Thanks, Dave. I'll give that a try.


----------

